# Trouble connecting to PPTP VPN with CyanogenMod7



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am currently attending college at The University of Massachusetts: Dartmouth and am currently a Junior majoring in Computer/Electrical Engineering.

The University's wireless internet does not require any type of authentication to connect, however, until you connect via VPN, you are not able to browse the web.

Using my Windows 7 Laptop I am able to create a VPN to connect and use the wireless internet there.. However when I try to create and login with my Android it will say *Connected* (but network traffic is not permissible)..

The other day I took a stroll with a buddy of mine to the IT Department to ask why I was not able to access the web after establishing a connection with VPN.. I was given the answer, _"You said you have an Android? Yeah, that's not possible here.."_ However, they allow the iPhone/iPad/ and Windows Mobile..

So, being a little frustrated, I picked the IT person's brain to ask what technicalities made this _"not possible"_. He explained how _"Android's VPN system will not allow you to connect on our systems because it cannot maintain a solid PPTP connection."_

The previous semester, I can swear by it, that same friend witnessed me connecting.. I don't remember the ROM I was using but I was able to connect.

I mentioned that I was running CyanogenMod7 with OpenVPN and that I was not using the stock Android software and he continued to put down OpenVPN as being _insufficient_ to run on they're *secure* system.

At this point I got a bit annoyed and asked if I could have my MAC Address registered on their services and just connect and be verified (a process I have had done for my Zune HD in order to get it working). He said that it was not possible and against policy.. (Remember, something I did last semester)..

I have two options at this point:
1. Find a VPN system that will work with their systems (maybe one close/identical to iOS or Windows 7).​2. Find a proper way to spoof my Wifi MAC Address to my Zune HD's while on campus to bypass the VPN all together​
Well, any ideas guys? :angel:

Thanks in advance, I appreciate it :wink2:


----------

